# My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Why?

(1) Well, who calls a press conference with Sheriff Barney Fife...er, Joe Hoy, present? Just to say no, Kobe is okay? I don't think so. They didn't have to call a press conference to say no charges will be pressed...so they will press charges.

(2) Kobe is black, the alleged victim is white, and Colorado is lily white. Do the math.

(3) This is the case of a lifetime for a D.A. and a County Sheriff who are probably bored ****less after solely handling loud teenage parties and parking tickets. They aren't going to let it pass them by.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think he'll be charged with rape, and the "victim" will either settle, or Kobe will be found innocent.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

if he is convicted in a plea...would you want him on your team. Lets face it he wont' go to jail. That doesn't mean he isn't a bad guy. Trust but verify.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> (2) Kobe is black, the alleged victim is white, and Colorado is lily white. Do the math.
> 
> (3) This is the case of a lifetime for a D.A. and a County Sheriff who are probably bored ****less after solely handling loud teenage parties and parking tickets. They aren't going to let it pass them by.


Ron, come on...those two things have nothing to do with it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I say he gets no charges. Why call a press conference to talk about things you won't talk about, He's gonna explain politely that there wasn't enough evidence to keep Kobe from suing his ***. And the sheriff will be there to support those thoughts because he doesn't want Kobe coming after him either. 

The DA said he'd answer questiions. What the heck questions is he gonna answer. If He has a trial to put on. 

This press conference is highly anticipated. There is real drama built up in all of this. 

If charged the Lakers season is going to be thrown completely out of whack. Kobe would then be wise to pull himself away from the team until this trial is cleared up. This is gonna be a major distraction if he doesn't with players being asked constantly about the case and Kobe.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Ron, come on...those two things have nothing to do with it.


Oh, I suppose you have never heard of institutional racism? Don't tell me those issues don't play into such thinking, I know for a fact that law enforcement officers in my agency talk about "publicity" on our cases on a daily basis. It most certainly enters into the type of cases we work.

And I stand by what I said. If a white player was alleged to have attacked a black woman, I bet we'd be seeing a whole different take...if any at all.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Do you love the Lakers this much?!

You are angry when someone puts down Los Angeles and you lay this on an entire state!

Come on man, basketball is just a game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

RG, my personal remora.  :|


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, I suppose you have never heard of institutional racism? Don't tell me those issues don't play into such thinking, I know for a fact that law enforcement officers in my agency talk about "publicity" on our cases on a daily basis. It most certainly enters into the type of cases we work.
> ...


Ron, Colorado didn't put this on Kobe. Kobe put it on Kobe by cheating on his wife.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Ron, Colorado didn't put this on Kobe. Kobe put it on Kobe by cheating on his wife.


Damian, please don't mischaracterize my posts.

And how do you know that he cheated on his wife? Aren't you making an assumption here?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> And how do you know that he cheated on his wife? Aren't you making an assumption here?


No, I know it...I listed my source earlier. He had sex with the victim. The DA is deciding whether it was rape or not.

Have I been talking to myself here?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> If a white player was alleged to have attacked a black woman, I bet we'd be seeing a whole different take...if any at all.


That's an ignorant point of view. You're confusing race with class. Kobe Bryant is a black man, true but more importantly, Kobe Bryant is a rich man. He believes, just like OJ Simpson, Robert Blake and the executives of Enron, that he is entitled to do whatever he pleases with no repercussions. He takes whatever he wants and assumes that his lawyers and PR people will clean up his messes. Bryant's sense of entitlement, not race, is the key to this situation. 

Oh, BTW. If Larry Bird had been accused of raping some black girl, the press would have ignored it? Gimme a break dude. Is that honestly what you're suggesting? If so, the level of your denial rivals Nero. There would be a media firestorm and you know this. Any argument against that is laughable. 

Maybe Kobe will be charged because there is evidence that he committed a crime. Maybe he will be charged not because Colorado is 'lily white' as you cluelessly put it, but that they aren't starstruck and they could not care less about whether he is a celebrity or not.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> That's an ignorant point of view. You're confusing race with class. Kobe Bryant is a black man, true but more importantly, Kobe Bryant is a rich man. He believes, just like OJ Simpson, Robert Blake and the executives of Enron, that he is entitled to do whatever he pleases with no repercussions. He takes whatever he wants and assumes that his lawyers and PR people will clean up his messes. Bryant's sense of entitlement, not race, is the key to this situation.


Whole lot of assumptions you are making here.

Assuming facts not in evidence. Try again.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> No, I know it...I listed my source earlier. He had sex with the victim. The DA is deciding whether it was rape or not.
> 
> Have I been talking to myself here?


And how would your source know this? He isn't even in the *same police department* where the investigation is taking place!

And are we to assume that this juicy information would not have leaked out before this? I think not. :no:


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, I suppose you have never heard of institutional racism? Don't tell me those issues don't play into such thinking, I know for a fact that law enforcement officers in my agency talk about "publicity" on our cases on a daily basis. It most certainly enters into the type of cases we work.
> ...


Institutional racism is different to the DA or the actual officers being racist and charging Kobe because he is black. Institutional Racism is the way the police force is run and all of the policies, new schemes on the whole favour white people over minorities. There could be a case for your opinion if Kobe was a poor black man and the woman was a rich upper class white woman.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

I don't know if Kobe is innocent or not, hell, if he even cheated or not...and I don't think race has ANYTHING to do with this...one thing for sure, if the cops say he had sex with her, it's a damn good thing Kobe showed with his wife at the espy's BEFORE the press conference.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*Hey Ron - What happened to, "They have nothing"?*

Think about the girl before you go shooting from the lip in your partisan defense of a person you don't even know regarding a legal system that you seem not to understand ...

So far you've been wrong on every statement.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Whole lot of assumptions you are making here.
> 
> Assuming facts not in evidence. Try again.


_I'm_ the one making assumptions? That's good stuff.

Remember these little nuggets?



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Your posts are nothing but assumptions about the police officers in the case, the state of Colorado and the victim. Try again.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Oh, I suppose you have never heard of institutional racism? Don't tell me those issues don't play into such thinking, I know for a fact that law enforcement officers in my agency talk about "publicity" on our cases on a daily basis. It most certainly enters into the type of cases we work.
> 
> And I stand by what I said. If a white player was alleged to have attacked a black woman, I bet we'd be seeing a whole different take...if any at all.


EDIT Before you call someone racist you should know the facts, Ron is white so I have a hard time beliving he hates white people -Jemel


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> You are a racist Ron! You hate the white people just because they are white! I feel sorry for you. May God have mercy on you!


Ron's not a racist. He may be overly presumptous as are most black in cases like these, me being one of them. I think Ron is just able to identify with the black community. Therefore, you have to consider his POV. This is an extremely ackward position for Kobe to be in. However, he did put himself in this position( I'm assuming he did engage in some sort of activity with this women) and he was in an all white community which IMO is not well thought out as a black male.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> And how would your source know this? He isn't even in the *same police department* where the investigation is taking place!
> ...


*My source is the damn detective that has been working on the case for over 30 hours!!!*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> EDIT Before you call someone racist you should know the facts, Ron is white so I have a hard time beliving he hates white people -Jemel


Dave Chappelle is black, and whenever I turn on his show, all I hear him saying is "***********!"


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Must be a lot of white people posting in here. Race has a whole lot to do with this. 

Every time some trouble pops up and there maybe some racial overtones white folks pop up saying oh no not in this case. When Cochran played the race card white folks said rcae had nothingto do with it. Then it comes out that Furman did happen to be a racist pig. Funny how that happens. 

Now as far as the Kobe case Ron is correct. This is a small white town accept that or not but its the truth. If a white girl comes crying talking about a black guy raped her the white police gonna go round his but up and investigate afterward. TThere was no reason to rush for an arrest. Kobe wasn't gonna run and flee to the woods. They could have did the appropriate testing and analysis to ensure against stuff like this being alleged against the sheriff. 

Do I think he rushed to judgment darn right he did. 

Now the sexy part of this story believe it or not is that this happened to a white women ANSD it involved a famous black athlete named Kobe Bryant. 

An example of institutional racism. Black Millionaires wants to buy into an exclusive club that happens to be all white. The members of this white club often say that the Black millionaires don't meet the qualifications. Now the qualifications aren't really standardized , they fluctuate depending on any thing the whites controlling this club see fit. This is a way to keep the blacks from buying there way into the club Change the qualifications so they aren't known. Don't even make it known publically that there are even availabilites to this club open. Just make announcements when a new member is added to control who comes into this club. But this club holds public functions where the general public is invited regardless of race or ethnicity. Any one can work at these clubs for the most parts except in some positions. 

This was all 4 MAJOR sports leagues until Bob Johnson bought into the NBA. They came up with tons of ways to keep blacks out of ownership. 

Now back to Kobe. Of course there would be a different take if this were a black woman. Hell in the Mike Tyson case the victims identity was known after a short while of seclusion. We'd know alot more of who she is and what the allegations were thats for sure. 

Accept it or not racism is rampant especially in the legal system. Where blacks and other minorites are arrested and harrased disproportionately to the overall populattion. How many cases recently have we sen whre people were ket out of jail because police planted evidence and framed people. In the Kobe case all I'm saying the sheriff jumped the gun when all was needed was alittle patience to make sure there was solid information to make an arrest. And I don't know how Kobe's celebrity helped him there. He was a black male as far as the judge who said he didn't know who Kobe was is concerned. He issued the warrant for a black male in a small white town.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just in case Ron didn't see this...



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> And how would your source know this? He isn't even in the *same police department* where the investigation is taking place!
> ...


*My source is the damn detective that has been working on the case for over 30 hours!!!*


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> *He is the damn detective that is working on the case!!!*


Damian you don't have facts, if he is working on the case why the hell is he chatting with you. Man stop making assumptions and let us wait for the real facts at 5 eastern.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Daiman no offense but you have given us two different stories. Not to mention the poster that is a law student that is friends with a lawyer than knows the DA that posted the anal sex scenerio yesterday. So we have had three different "insider" stories posted in the past 36 hours. I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Damian you don't have facts, if he is working on the case why the hell is he chatting with you. Man stop making assumptions and let us wait for the real facts at 5 eastern.


OMG! Are you even paying attention?!!!

This is ridiculous! I explained how I got the information earlier! You people are so freaking stubborn it's unbelieveable. He wasn't chatting with ME! He was talking to a good friend of his, who is a good friend of our family!

He didn't say whether Kobe did it or not...but the detective gave our friend information about what went on in the hotel.

These are not just assumptions...they are facts.

And you are too stubborn to believe them. They have Kobe on tape saying that he had sex with her.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Daiman no offense but you have given us two different stories. Not to mention the poster that is a law student that is friends with a lawyer than knows the DA that posted the anal sex scenerio yesterday. So we have had three different "insider" stories posted in the past 36 hours. I don't know what to believe.


Don't believe any of them, it seems like they all just want to be the "informer" on the story.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Daiman no offense but you have given us two different stories.


I haven't given you two stories at all. I told you some things that happened in the hotel room, and then I later discovered that he had sex with her.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Don't believe any of them, it seems like they all just want to be the "informer" on the story.


Are you just jealous that you don't have any information whatsoever?

If I have information from the detective on the case...I'm going to believe it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Daiman relax, if what you said is true a lot of people (including me) can eat crow. Until then stop trying to change opinions, I think you can see why people would be skeptical.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you just jealous that you don't have any information whatsoever?
> ...


 Aint nobody jealous of your bull**** assumptions because you don't have any legit information. It's OK if you believe it, just post your *assumptions* as *assumptions* then we will be OK.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Aint nobody jealous of your bull**** assumptions because you don't have any legit information. It's OK if you believe it, just post your *assumptions* as *assumptions* then we will be OK.



I agree with everything we wrote. 

"I heard from the dog of my friend that the sheriffs dog heard from his owner that Kobe is innocent." 

Now do you see how stupid hearsay is. Wait till 5 EST.

By the way Bunk hilarious sig man. :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is funny.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...because my source is a lot better than that bull**** you just wrote to try and be funny. 

And I didn't say he was innocent...I said that they have him on a taped phonecall saying that he had sex with the woman, she has bruises on her body, and Kobe and the woman were the only two in the room at the time that her screams were heard.

Bunk has been completely against what I've been saying from the start, he doesn't understand what I'm saying at all. I explained my VERY REALIABLE source and he's just calling it an assumption, when it's a whole lot more. 

You are being a complete fool if you don't believe the detective on the case. You think you know more about it than he does? Get real.

I'm going to really enjoy it when everything I said is confirmed in the trial. It will certainly be bitter sweet for me.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Bunk has been completely against what I've been saying from the start, he doesn't understand what I'm saying at all. I explained my VERY REALIABLE source and he's just calling it an assumption, when it's a whole lot more.
> 
> You are being a complete fool if you don't believe the detective on the case. You think you know more about it than he does? Get real.
> ...


The only thing about that is your source is not reliable because its hearsay. It's only reliable if you hear it from the detective himself.

But from what I've heard Kobe will be charged.

* --- Breaking News --- *

FOX NEWS is reporting according to unidentified sources KOBE BRYANT WILL BE CHARGED.

It looks like he will be charged with FELONY SEXUAL ASSAULT (the revised CO statute has no misdemeanors for this)

The maximum sentence is FORTY-EIGHT YEARS


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> No...because my source is a lot better than that bull**** you just wrote to try and be funny.
> ...


What you have said has been reasonable. But the piece meal way you told it made it seem questionable. I hope there's something about your story thats not correct. But I got the same sick feeling most Laker fans have at this point.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm hearing Kobe's lawyer has scheduled to address the media at 600 pst. Hmmm.. very interesting, I wonder what she's prepared to say? Will she have harsh words for the young women.. or will she be defending Kobe's innocence.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*GOOD NEWS!* 

I just read in the newspaper that Kobe's attorney is trying to uncover some information about this woman's past from the police department. Apparently, "the victim" may have done something like this before to try and get money from a celebrity.

If she has done something like this before and Kobe's attorney(s) finds out about it, this woman will be absolutely crucified on the stand. There is no way that Kobe Bryant will be convicted of anything if this is true.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Provide a link please.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Provide a link please.


I read it in the newsPAPER I didn't read it on the web...I doubt my local newspaper will have it on their website (if they even have a website). 

Howabout you get off my back.

I read it in my newspaper, I didn't make this up. You want me to provide an exact quote?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> (2) Kobe is black, the alleged victim is white, and Colorado is lily white. Do the math.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Grasping for straws, are we?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok, it's a small piece, so it's not on the website, but here is the part that I was talking about...

*Santa Barbara News-Press
Friday, July 18, 2003
Section C
Page C2, "Prosecutor's decision on Kobe due today"* 


> A half-dozen television cameras and three times that many reporters packed the gallery of Courtroom Two in the cinderblock Eagle County Courthouse for what were largely technical arguments about the dispatch records and police records unrelated to the sexual-assault allegations against Bryant.
> 
> At issue was a challenge by the Vail Daily News against the Eagle and Vail police departments for their refusal to release the documents that would reveal previous incidents involving the woman.


----------



## WayOutWest© (Jan 2, 2003)

Here is the story about the other "incidents".

http://www.vaildaily.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/VD/20030717/NEWS/307170102

July 17, 2003


Edited for copyright laws


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Daiman relax, if what you said is true a lot of people (including me) can eat crow. Until then stop trying to change opinions, I think you can see why people would be skeptical.


You ready to start eating that crow?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*edited*

nope


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: My Prediction: Kobe Will Be Charged With Sexual Assault*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> EDIT Before you call someone racist you should know the facts, Ron is white so I have a hard time beliving he hates white people -Jemel


Color of the skin isn’t saying that you are a racist or not. I know black as well white people who are the racists…But your words and actions are…


----------



## tsolan20 (Jun 29, 2003)

I think this is all a set-up by the Maloof Brothers


















(I'm just joking)


----------



## tsolan20 (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I think he'll be charged with rape, and the "victim" will either settle, or Kobe will be found innocent.


I heard an attorney on the radio the victim can't settle if Kobe is going to be charged


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> You ready to start eating that crow?


Huh? None of that has been proven true yet.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh? None of that has been proven true yet.


Yes it has...

1) He had sex with her
2) Bruises on the body were found
3) Screams were heard


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Where has the bruises and screams been proven? I feel like I am in the dark, all I have heard about so far was the DA's press conference and Kobe's statement.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Where has the bruises and screams been proven? I feel like I am in the dark, all I have heard about so far was the DA's press conference and Kobe's statement.


They said there are some bruises and they have talked about witnesses who heard a lot of noise coming from Kobe's room.

But like I said before...I think this woman set Kobe up.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Damian, your information is suspect, confusing, and a contradiction to the facts as I understand them.

And I am going to have to ask you to stop giving us information citing your "sources."

It has been reported, and since discredited and refuted, about anyone hearing any noises coming from the room. There was no other people on that floor at that time, and security was never called to the room. Error no. 1.

No one knows the results of the rape kit, other than police officials. Kobe and his attorneys will find out in due time. Error no. 2.

Your information about the victim's past is also incorrect. You are assuming she has had issues regarding false reports...but nowhere in that story does that get stated.

And once again you are mixing up civil remedies with criminal investigation. The victim cannot "settle" a criminal charge. The charge is being levied by the County of Eagle, Colorado. Not the victim. If the victim wants to sue civilally, she can do so at any time (but usually after criminal proceedings).


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by robert60446!
> EDIT Before you call someone racist you should know the facts, Ron is white so I have a hard time beliving he hates white people -Jemel
> 
> Color of the skin isn’t saying that you are a racist or not. I know black as well white people who are the racists…But your words and actions are…


:laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Hey Ron - What happened to, "They have nothing"? (post #17)
> 
> Think about the girl before you go shooting from the lip in your partisan defense of a person you don't even know regarding a legal system that you seem not to understand ...
> 
> So far you've been wrong on every statement.


Hey, Mr. Wonderful, why don't you tell me who you really are, because ever since you began posting here, you've been on my case. I have a feeling you are a ghost from FanHome who clearly has a problem with me.

Let's have your real identity, please.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Watching that Kobe News annoucement was painfull*

It was abvious that Kobe was lieing through his teeth. He looked
so freaking fake.

Also, didn't help showing him having a great time at ESPY awards,
there is no remorse there.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> It was abvious that Kobe was lieing through his teeth. He looked so freaking fake.


 How was it "abvious" as you say. You don't know what was going throw his mind at the time. We have too many ignorant posters on this board.



> Also, didn't help showing him having a great time at ESPY awards, there is no remorse there.


 I wouldn't expect him to mourn for 3 weeks straight. I would definitely go out with my wife and try and have a good time with my family during this time, and to also show the public that there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Watching that Kobe News annoucement was painfull*

Bring it to PMs, DR. You got a problem with me, send me a PM.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Watching that Kobe News annoucement was painfull*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DR, you are always talking about knowing so much about Kobe, so why don't you just come out and reveal what you know about him. Because I want to know what you know. You seem to hold some kind of grudge against him, but you never ever give any evidence as to why?

Do you mind obliging me here or in a PM?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Watching that Kobe News annoucement was painfull*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> DR, you are always talking about knowing so much about Kobe, so why don't you just come out and reveal what you know about him. Because I want to know what you know. You seem to hold some kind of grudge against him, but you never ever give any evidence as to why?
> ...


No --- just read my many, many, many posts and figure it out. Everything I've ever posted about his character is coming to light.

I'm not going to repeat myself to you. You don't have to believe me --- just keep listening to the news. Since, it seems that if it's not in the media it aint true.

Keep watching.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

How about we stick to the subject? Thanks. - Ron


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DR, you are hardly unbiased in this matter.

I think it's clear that you would like to see Kobe locked away for 500 years in this matter. Fine, if it happened the way the D.A. says it happened, I think he should go to jail.

But you have already convicted him, thrown away the key, and injected him with a death sentence. 

How about we wait until the trial?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Watching that Kobe News annoucement was painfull*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> No --- just read my many, many, many posts and figure it out. Everything I've ever posted about his character is coming to light.
> ...


Well if you are so sure about your knowledge, why can't you post it again. What is the problem? 

I understand the media and the propaganda PR spin machines, so you don't have to patronize me. That's what I studied in college.

But since you are so sure of all his character flaws, why don't you give me some info. You seem like such a brillant guy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Unfortunately, this thread has become personal. Please address personal issues in PMs. And please keep it civil...thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

